# Help! Ump3 Help!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, I have one of these uMP3 boards... I need to update the settings on it so I can set it to 8 Switch Mode for easy triggering of my sound file. Here's the problem... I have no idea what I need to hook this thing up to my computer's COM1 port. I have a serial cable, but I need some kind of adapter to go from the serial connector to the three pin connector on the uMP3 board.

Any tech heads here that can help me?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I tried using my BS1 serial adapter (the one used to program the prop-1) to communicate with the uMP3. As long as I have a card in the uMP3 while trying to use the BS1 adapter, the activity lights flash when I try to connect to it, but the software says it times out trying while trying to connect.

I tell ya, if this doesn't work out or if I have a bad uMP3 board, I have literally NO TIME to get another one in time for Halloween. The whole project hinges on this sound board working or else I'll have to scrap the deer head from the equation and re-write/re-record the skeleton dialog to exclude any references to the deer.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just throwing out an idea here... maybe I could buy a cheapie MP3 player, load the audio into it and press play each time I want the dialog to run. THEN, I could program the basic stamp to wait for some button presses from me for each event.

What I REALLY wanted to do was use the button I attached to the prop-1 output pin 7 to start the whole scene sequence and then when it ends, wait for me to press it again to start it again for the next group of people to come in. I guess I could program it with each thing I want it to do to be triggered by an individual button press. For instance:


I'll press play on the cheapie mp3 player.
Press prop-1 button to turn on Red LED spotlight.
Wait until appropriate part of the dialog and press button again to trigger the deer laughing and motion.
Repeat #3 each time I need a laugh.
Press button at end of audio to turn off Red LED spotlight.

It's a little more involved than I'd like it to be, but I think I could hobble along this way if I don't get the info I need or wind up having a bad board.

Heck, if I can time the first deer laugh button press just right, I could probably use the PAUSE command in my program to time the placement of the rest of the laugh routines.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Zombie-F,

I don't have one of the uMP3 boards yet. But I was looking at the data sheet and to update the firmware it states the following on page 14:
_
"You will need to connect the UMP3 to a PC serial port through a TTL Level converter, such as a MAX232. THE uMP3 WILL BE DAMAGED IF CONNECTED DIRECTLY TO A PC SERIAL PORT!"_
http://www.roguerobotics.com/files/ump3/documentation/ump3-110-a1-100.pdf

This company seems to sell such a cable but I'm sure others here on the forum know a lot more about this subject than I.
http://www.superdroidrobots.com/rs232.htm

And here is MAX232 kit.
http://www.iguanalabs.com/232Kit.htm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

From the data on the BS1 serial adapter, it has a TTL level converter on it. This is why I'm thinking I have a dud of a board, since my PC is unable to communicate with it.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Zombie-F,

According to the Users Manual you cannot connect the uMP3 player directly to your computer serial port (see page 14). The ump3 will be damaged. You need to get a RS232 to TTL converter. I think this may be what you need RS232 to TTL converter. RS232 uses +3V to +12V to indicate an ON state and -3V to -12V to indicate an OFF state. TTL levels are typically 5V for a high level.
Hopefully you didn't damage the uMP3 player by connecting it to your computer, but I suspect you may have.

It looks like ScareFX beat me to the answer.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> From the data on the BS1 serial adapter, it has a TTL level converter on it. This is why I'm thinking I have a dud of a board, since my PC is unable to communicate with it.


Did you cross the RX and TX lines?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't connect it directly to my PC.
This is what I've tried using:
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/bs1-sa.html

IT HAS A TTL LEVEL CONVERTER ON IT.

I just think my board is a dud, or else that the pinout on the BS1 serial adapter is different than that of the uMP3. The problem now, of course, is that I bought the damned thing back in June and foolishly didn't check it back then when I first got it, so now I'm ****ed if it is defective.

If it's not defective, I have no time to wait for some mom and pop electronics company on the internte to take their time mailing me an adapter. I need to be able to play the audio back now so I can program the timing of the other events or I can't move forward with this project.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

gmacted said:


> Did you cross the RX and TX lines?


No, should I try that? How do I even tell which line is the TX and which is the RX on the BS1 adapter?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, so I reversed the TX and RX on the BS adapter by connecting a pin header to it and a servo cable that I then cut so I could reverse the TX and RX wires with and no dice there. I don't even get activity on the activity LED when I do it this way.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got the word from efx-tek that the BS1 serial adapter can't be used because a difference in polarity on the signal. SO, I hope I haven't ruined the uMP3 in this process. I'm going to try playing around with controlling it serially from the prop-1.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Zombie, Ive read where others have used this adapter from Parallax with the ump3 and they can overnight it to you too (for a nominal fee...) Note that it requires a mini usb cable.

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28024


----------

